# Компьютерные технологии > Цифровое изображение >  Выбор зеркалки

## VblDRA

Помогите определиться с выбором - Nikon D80 или Sony A350

----------


## SkinCat

д80 поудачнее будет! но мне все-таки больше нравится кэнон д40! хотя сама пользуюсь кэноном 400д а вообще, почитай статью Кена Роквелла "Почему Ваш фотоаппарат не имеет значения"

----------


## jov

если Вы хотите Никон, то может стоит подождать: http://www.ixbt.com/news/all/index.shtml?10/89/08

----------


## Lisapedko

> Помогите определиться с выбором - Nikon D80 или Sony A350


Pentax k 20 или K 200

----------


## Vishenka

Я за Сони_)

----------


## Udzume

Никон. Но стоит подождать :)

----------


## VRoot

А моё мнение, что танцевать надо от стёкл (оптики)
Если нет, то достаточно фиолетово какой, идёте в магазин щупаете и берёте какой больше понравился.

----------


## Хемуль

Никон. Однозначно

----------


## EvgeniaPopova

Я за Пентакс.

----------


## Хемуль

кто-то любит попа, кто-то попадью, а кто-то попову дочку. А кому-то и вовсе нравится свинячий хрящик. Сколько людей, столько и мнений. Я свой выбор сделал, и отходить от него не собираюсь. С кэнонами как-то не сложилось сразу, хотя приходилось пользоваться ими. Понравился Nikon D3000 - в руку лег как влитой, все удобно, хотя через полгода эксплуатации понимаю, что хотелось бы функциональных кнопок побольше. А в целом фотоаппарат устраивает, даже с китовым объективом.

----------

